# First Canadian Loin Bacon with Q view



## thatcho (Oct 22, 2015)

So first off i want to say Thank You to DaveOmak for the assist. It just goes to show how helpful this forum is and speaks volumes of its members!

So luckily me and Dave use the samme cure (Excalibur blue ribbon maple).

So took 2 pork loins averaged out to 6 lbs total. Worked out to 10 days in cure, rinsed and soaked for1 hour. Put in fridge to form pellicle then gave 2 coats of Real Maple syrup and a light  dusting of CBP.

Now into smoker where temp is 40deg onthis Colorado evening  smoke is mix of Maple and Alder(all from Todd).













20151022_172714.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 22, 2015





 
Also happy to announce my wife is the bestest or she just likes my belly bacon LOL. She suprised me with n this












IMG_20151020_201134.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 22, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2015)

I need to get that book... and the loin looks good too.....     


Dave


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2015)

Lookin good so far,,,,, Yeppers I need that book also. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## thatcho (Oct 24, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen the final Q view.













20151023_223905.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 24, 2015





All sliced up into 1/4 inch slices (really need a slicer)













20151023_223850.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 24, 2015






Can't forget the fry test! :drool













20151023_225822.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 24, 2015






And finally all vac packd with Lisa's bags.












20151023_225814.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 24, 2015






Gotta say 6 hours of Alder cold smoke was plenty. Perfect salt n sweet not so much on maple flavor but definitely will do more! 

Thanks and good evening


----------

